# Vacation Resort International



## nightnurse613 (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone own and use VRI to exchange into other VRI resorts?  Share tips and experiences anyone?


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 10, 2005)

*Many years ago.*



			
				nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> Anyone own and use VRI to exchange into other VRI resorts?  Share tips and experiences anyone?



I own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites which is a VRI resort. I made one exchange through VRI over 10 years ago. At that time VRI was actually part of II. I have used SFX exclusively for the last 9 years so my experience with VRI is probably not valid anymore. I do make my use week reservations for Gaslamp through VRI.


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 11, 2005)

We own at the Resort on Cocoa Beach, a VRI resort.  I was very disappointed in what it would pull through RCI with the VRI priority.   I deposited this resort at about 8 months out rather then a year out.  This resort pulled much less then my SA timeshare.  There were a couple of VRI resorts it would pull over my SA timeshare.  However not the number of resorts or as large of units.  I was able to reserve another week at the Resort on Cocoa Beach in off season.  I grabbed it so my week would not go to waste

SA trade has gone down since then.  I would probably try SFX next time I want to trade the Resort on Cocoa Beach.  

I am interested if anyone has good luck with RCI and the VRI priority.  Maybe it was just 8 months vs a year that diminished my trade power.  I deposited a holiday week at Cocoa Beach.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 11, 2005)

jd2601 said:
			
		

> We own at the Resort on Cocoa Beach, a VRI resort.  I was very disappointed in what it would pull through RCI with the VRI priority....



JD2601, were you searching online, or did you submit an ongoing search?  VRI priority works much better with ongoing searches.  (It also only really works with red weeks, but I'm assuming your Cocoa Beach week was red.)

I had two spacebanked VRI weeks that I bought from Joyce back when she was selling Cypress Pointe weeks on the last-minute rentals board.  They pulled quite a lot of other good VRI weeks.  In fact, they were so successful that I decided to buy a red VRI week to get VRI prority.  (It turned out the week I bought had been converted to RCI Points, so I can't use it in RCI Weeks -- so, I may eventually buy another VRI week instead.)


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 11, 2005)

You are correct, I was searching online vs an ongoing request.  I have not had as much success in the past with ongoing searches (with my SA).  I would find a unit online frequently on my own, versus the ongoing search not pulling the type of unit I requested.  With only one week at Resort on Cocoa Beach I always enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Dani (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi,

  I also find that the VRI priority works like a charm.  You also have to check on-line at various times of the day.  For instance, you can check Cape Cod at one point in time and see nothing, then a few hours later see great availability.  If you are interested in the East Coast...Cape Cod, Newport Beach,  Block Island...these weeks can't be beat for prime summer availability.   There have been multiple times when my strong trader could not begin to pull off what my VRI week did.  I'm talking 2-bedroom weeks in the summer in Monterey and summer Cape Cod and Newport Beach weeks as well as San Francisco weeks year round.  An on-going search is the way to go.  

  I was looking for a last minute week in Orlando last year for a family member about three to four months out.   Nothing on-line at all for teh first two months.   I finally took my own advice which is to always conduct an on-going search if you are looking for a specific week, and within a day or two I had a three-bedroom Cypress Pointe week.  All this with a lowly Smoketree Lodge studio.  Of course, that same family member is looking for me to pull off that same feat again this summer!!!  LOL 

  Note that you really need a red VRI week to maximize your VRI priority.  It can be a pink-red week, but it should be a red week.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 11, 2005)

Is landmark in panama city VRI. How easy is it to trade in there. 
Or if I  own there what kind of trade power would I have. So far all the resales are off season. We are staying there in october but if we like it we might try for a summer week.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Landmark is a VRI managed resort.  Summer trades are tough.  I don't recall ever seeing a summer week online.  We own 3 summer weeks there and use them about 90% of the time.  When we do spacebank them they trade like gold.

Jim


----------



## Nancy (Jun 11, 2005)

*Size*

You say you need a red VRI resort.  Does unit size make a difference?  For instance would a red studio pull a red 2 bedroom?

TIA
Nancy


----------



## Dani (Jun 12, 2005)

Nancy...yes.  I own a studio VRI week and like I said, I've been able to reserve a three-bedroom unit and see 1 and 2 bedroom units all of the time.  RCI does not seem to be a sensitive as II when it comes to unit size.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks jim
what do summer weeks at landmark sell for?


----------



## PA- (Jun 12, 2005)

JudyS said:
			
		

> ....  (It turned out the week I bought had been converted to RCI Points, so I can't use it in RCI Weeks -- so, I may eventually buy another VRI week instead.)



That is not correct, Judy.  You can choose to deposit your week into the RCI Weeks side.  You must tell RCI Points during the 13 month window, before the 12 month before checkin point, that you don't want them to deposit into points, and you can choose to deposit into weeks.

Actually, you may be able to deposit into weeks earlier than that. Then it simply wouldn't be there for RCI to take at the 12 month window.  Check w/ RCI on that.  If you still have your RCI Weeks account from before, just call RCI and have them tie that to your Points account so it doesn't go away when your old membership expires, and you can deposit it into that account.  Otherwise, call RCI and have them set up an account for you that you can deposit your weeks into that's tied in with your Points account, so it will be included in the $99 yearly fee.  The weeks account that is normally associated with a points account would be for exchanging into weeks only, not for depositing weeks into, so you'll need to set up that account first before depositing your VRI week.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 12, 2005)

jd2601 said:
			
		

> We own at the Resort on Cocoa Beach, a VRI resort.  I was very disappointed in what it would pull through RCI with the VRI priority.   I deposited this resort at about 8 months out rather then a year out.  This resort pulled much less then my SA timeshare.
> 
> I am interested if anyone has good luck with RCI and the VRI priority.  Maybe it was just 8 months vs a year that diminished my trade power.  I deposited a holiday week at Cocoa Beach.



As has been stated, an ongoing search with a VRI resort for other VRI resorts will give you much better choices.

Remember, what you see online is only _what is on deposit at that time_; Units are being deposited all the time and the better ones are scooped up by ongoing searches almost immediately, so many are never seen online.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 12, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> thanks jim
> what do summer weeks at landmark sell for?


It's been a few years since I've looked much at prices but I'd say a minimum of $4,000 for a 2BR and $2,500 for 1BR.  There are a few 3BR whcih would probably go for a premium.

Here are the rental rates from the VRI site:

One Bedroom(sleeps 4) Two Bedroom(sleeps 6) Three Bedroom(sleeps 8) 
February 28 - October 29 $200 $250 $300 
October 30 - February 25 $125 $150  $175 
All rates are subject to change without notice and do not include state and local taxes.
* Discounted weekly rates available.
* All rates are per unit, per night. Minimum stay requirements may apply to certain time periods.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 12, 2005)

what is the maint. fee on a summer 2 bedroom ?


----------



## Texasbelle (Jun 12, 2005)

*A couple of good trades*

Last year my daughter and family went to Cypress Pointe in early June.  We had a 3 bedroom [lockout] for a 2 bedroom VRI trade.  I know Orlando area is easy, but this was a really nice trade.  This year we were able to get 4th of July week at Padre Island--I consider this a great trade.  So far, I'm not seeing much for next year.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 12, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> what is the maint. fee on a summer 2 bedroom ?


I'm not at home this week so don't have my records, but If I recall correctly it was about $495.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 15, 2005)

When I originally asked about experiences trading with VRI I didn't get much of  a response.  I guess that may have changed now with Hawaii either added (or not).  I guess there's always two ways to skin a cat.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 16, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> That is not correct, Judy.  You can choose to deposit your week into the RCI Weeks side.  You must tell RCI Points during the 13 month window, before the 12 month before checkin point, that you don't want them to deposit into points, and you can choose to deposit into weeks.


Philip, I know you say that I will be able to use my converted week to trade in RCI Weeks, but RCI says no way, and so does VRI.  I have repeatedly asked here if anyone has managed to deposit an RCI Points-converted week back into RCI Weeks -- no one has.   Also, when I converted another RCI week (not managed by VRI) to RCI Points, the listing for that week disapeared from my RCI Weeks account.  I would *love* to use my new VRI weeks in RCI Weeks, but I don't see how.  If the unit won't show up in my RCI Weeks account, how can I deposit it into Weeks.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 16, 2005)

jd2601 said:
			
		

> You are correct, I was searching online vs an ongoing request.  I have not had as much success in the past with ongoing searches (with my SA).  I would find a unit online frequently on my own, versus the ongoing search not pulling the type of unit I requested.  With only one week at Resort on Cocoa Beach I always enjoy the hunt.


Oh, I understand not wanting to give up online searches!  But, you should be able to continue doing online searches with your week while it is being used for an onGOING search, as long as you initiated the search yourself online, and no trade has been confirmed.




			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Note that you really need a red VRI week to maximize your VRI priority.  It can be a pink-red week, but it should be a red week.


Yes, Madge told me (on the old board) that VRI priority is only for the same color season or lower.  So, a blue week would only get the priority for other blue weeks; a red week would get it for all weeks.  The priority should be the same for "pink" weeks as for "bright red" weeks.


----------



## PA- (Jun 16, 2005)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Philip, I know you say that I will be able to use my converted week to trade in RCI Weeks, but RCI says no way, and so does VRI.  I have repeatedly asked here if anyone has managed to deposit an RCI Points-converted week back into RCI Weeks -- no one has.   Also, when I converted another RCI week (not managed by VRI) to RCI Points, the listing for that week disapeared from my RCI Weeks account.  I would *love* to use my new VRI weeks in RCI Weeks, but I don't see how.  If the unit won't show up in my RCI Weeks account, how can I deposit it into Weeks.



DO you still have a real RCI Weeks account (as opposed to the dummy weeks account they set up automatically with points accounts)?  If not, you can call RCI points and ask them to set up a real one, so you can do Weeks searches.  They don't charge extra, but don't do this unless you specifically ask.  I asked them to take my old account (which still had a couple years left on it) and tie it into my points account, rather than the dummy weeks account they had set up.

Then you tell RCI Points that you don't want them to take your week into points (you can do this from 13 - 12months1day before checkin).  Then simply deposit it into your RCI Weeks account.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 17, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> DO you still have a real RCI Weeks account (as opposed to the dummy weeks account they set up automatically with points accounts)? ...Then you tell RCI Points that you don't want them to take your week into points (you can do this from 13 - 12months1day before checkin).  Then simply deposit it into your RCI Weeks account.



Yes, I still have my "real" RCI Weeks account.  However, as soon as I converted my unit to Points, it no longer displayed in my Weeks account -- when I go to the "Deposit a week" page, that resort simply isn't there any more.  As I said in my last post, I don't see how to deposit the week into RCI Weeks.  You say to "simply deposit it", but how do I deposit a week from a resort that isn't listed in my account anymore?   

Philip, are any of the units that you converted to RCI Points still listed in your RCI Weeks account?


----------



## Lee B (Jun 17, 2005)

I think that a converted week would not show up on both accounts, but if you deposit 7 days and say that you want to exchange for a week somewhere, RCI will accomodate you somehow.

It might take a phone conversation rather than just doing something online.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 18, 2005)

Lee B said:
			
		

> I think that a converted week would not show up on both accounts, but if you deposit 7 days and say that you want to exchange for a week somewhere, RCI will accomodate you somehow.
> 
> It might take a phone conversation rather than just doing something online.


I've spoken to several RCI Points VGs, and Madge, and VRI, and they all say, "No way."  I'll try again once I am in the right time period to reserve my home week, but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dani
Note that you really need a red VRI week to maximize your VRI priority. It can be a pink-red week, but it should be a red week. 



			
				JudyS said:
			
		

> Yes, Madge told me (on the old board) that VRI priority is only for the same color season or lower.  So, a blue week would only get the priority for other blue weeks; a red week would get it for all weeks.  The priority should be the same for "pink" weeks as for "bright red" weeks.


So, if I have a blue VRI week .... the red and white owners have priority over me BUT I still have priority over non-VRI owners within the 30 day window???
Is that correct?


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 19, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dani
> Note that you really need a red VRI week to maximize your VRI priority. It can be a pink-red week, but it should be a red week.
> 
> ...



I have had a blue week and it's worked for me. I also got the reduced exchange fees and 3for 2 Rci membership discount.


----------



## Dani (Jun 20, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dani
> Note that you really need a red VRI week to maximize your VRI priority. It can be a pink-red week, but it should be a red week.
> 
> ...




  Pat,

  I just know that while all VRI weeks get a preference, there is definitely a priority in terms of the color of your week.   I don't believe that you necessarily have priority over all non-VRI owners if RCI determines that you do not have enough trade power to obtain the week.  This might be a good question for "Madge."  There was one time that I saw a VRI week on-line with my Aqua week, but not my red VRI studio.      I also know of owners who own both red and white/or blue VRI weeks and they have noted the differences between the weeks.

  Also, like Frank, I have taken advantage of the 3 years for the price of 2 membership fee as well as reduced exchange fees.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 20, 2005)

Way back when we first acquired our VRI week, I called the VRI number at RCI to talk about how the trade preference worked - specifically, whether any VRI week could pick up any other VRI, regardless of trade power.

FWIW - the rep told me that my week still had to have the required trade power for the exchange.  Thus, the effect of the trade preference is to allow VRI owners to "cut in" ahead of non-VRI owners during the 30-day period after a week is deposited.

========

Returning to the topic of whether there is a VRI trade preference for the former VI prooperties.

A couple of days ago I received a mailing from RCI to VRI owners talking about VRI preferences and benefits within RCI.  The document carried a 2005 copyright, and listed all VRI resorts.  The listing did not include any of the former VI properties.

Previously I questioned PA's assertions that the preference did not include the former VI properties.  With further reflection I was reconsidering that, and after this mailing I"m even more doubtful of my previous statements - i.e, now I'm inclined to agree with PA.


----------



## Dani (Jun 20, 2005)

Steve,

  I noticed the same thing and posted about it.  I think PA may be correct too.


----------



## DMS (Feb 25, 2006)

*VRI no longer exchanges through themselves...*

I own @ The Resort on Cocoa Beach, and have my week reserved for this fall.  I allowed my "gratis" RCI membership to lapse, and will do the same with my ICE membership.  I recently inquired through the VRI Central Reservations Office if they offer an "intra-VRI" exchange program, and they do not.  Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2006)

VRI eliminated their internal exchange program years ago.  We purchased at Winners Circle in 1999, and the VRI internal exchange program was gone then.

The internal trade program was replaced by the VRI Preference program within RCI, which includes the intra-VRI trade preference, the reduced exchange fee for intra-VRI trades, and the reduced cost of RCI membership for VRI members (three years for the price of two years).

One or two VRI resorts that were not affiliated with RCI were stranded by this change in the program.  The VRI resort on Nantucket was one of them - after the RCI program was set up those owners lost the ability to participate in VRI trade preferences


----------

